# Yanmar 336D hydraulic



## jmarksnyder (Jul 15, 2012)

I recently bought a used (2200 hours) Yanmar 336D with a FEL. I cannot find a manual for the loader (Yanmar model made by a defunct Canadian company) but am hoping to find someone with a manual who would share/sell me a copy or pdf. 

I removed one large cylinder on the FEL with a leaking seal and gouged piston for repair at a shop and will reinstall. I assume that following reconnection of hydraulic lines, I will need to bleed air from the system and am looking for advise/instruction on how to do this. I don't have any experience with hydraulics but hope to do it myself and would appreciate any help online before I pay for professional shop help. Thanks.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

I am not a hydraulic guru but I believe it will be self bleeding. I would just actuate the cylinders slowly as the air could cause jumping, etc. I doubt you have to cycle them much to get all the air out.


----------



## rdbrumfield (Apr 23, 2009)

I have a complete set of books for a 336D. loader, maintenance and parts. home ph 360 249 3539


----------

